# Russia: Scientists Suggest Caning to Cure Drug Addicts



## Goldie (Mar 29, 2005)

Russian Scientists Suggest Caning to Cure Drug Addicts


MosNews

A group of Russian scientists has suggested caning as a treatment for those who suffer from drug and alcohol addiction as well as depression and suicidal tendencies, the Izvestia daily reports. 

The name of the report delivered at the international conference on new methods of treating addictions is &#8220;Pain affliction as a method of treatment for addictive behavior and other manifestations of non-vitalistic activity&#8221;. Scientists claim that drug addiction, alcoholism, suicidal behavior and psychosomatic disorders are all caused by a lack of zest for life. When a patient is caned, the body starts producing endorphins &#8212; happiness hormones &#8212; and life seems attractive again. 

The recommended treatment course is 30 sessions of 60 cane strokes, delivered on the buttocks by a person of average build. The method has been tested on volunteers and the results are said to be positive. 

The scientists claim the effect of the treatment is even greater if a patient is caned by a doctor of the opposite sex. 

The author of the method, Doctor Sergei Speransky told the newspaper that people often asked if he was a masochist. &#8220;No, I am not a classic masochist,&#8221; the doctor said.

http://mosnews.com/news/2005/03/28/nopainnogain.shtml


----------

